# 50ft, Card Cut Shot & PSBS



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Aaahh, spring :banana:

This Pro-Shot Blood Sport is good slingshot :thumbsup:


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Excellent shot and video.*


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow what a great shot! Love the slo-mo. Welcome to spring. Dude your brades are getting long.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Excellent shot and video.*


Thanks Alfred


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow what a great shot! Love the slo-mo. Welcome to spring. Dude your brades are getting long.


Thanks Ibojoe 

I just got done card cut shot from 72.2ft (22m). Felt as good as my first match light shot :banana:

Heart beats and beard grows, old finnish phrase. Maybe 4 inch more length and then it is enough long.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Next the cards will commit suicide the moment you show up at the backyard with a slingshot.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Extraordinary shooting. Your starting to depress me.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Just WOW man!!!!!!! With the wind too-sick!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You are one amazing individual, and I hope you take this as a compliment. Im not sure what the Guiness record for card cutting is ,but I feel you deserve to hold that record.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Next the cards will commit suicide the moment you show up at the backyard with a slingshot.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Flatband said:


> Just WOW man!!!!!!! With the wind too-sick!


Thanks Flatlband :thumbsup:

I think that bad release affects much more to accuracy than winds that we have hear.

After bad release it's fun watch when steel ball turns right or left just before catch box.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

rosco said:


> Extraordinary shooting. Your starting to depress me.


Thanks and sorry


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> You are one amazing individual, and I hope you take this as a compliment. Im not sure what the Guiness record for card cutting is ,but I feel you deserve to hold that record.


Thank You very much Tag :wave:

Bill Hays has done suspended card cut from 130 feet and that's a far away.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

That’s excellent shooting mate cheers


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Holy Moley! Nice shot. I have wanted to tour Finland since the late 2004ish when a friend from there was in Jacksonville, Fla. teach karate. He was super cool and fasts as a snake strike. Also about that time I got a carpenter's hatchet forged in Finland... whew, it was sharp! Traded to a guy in Germany for a couple of trail hatchets from Gransfors Bruks. 
Back on topic... WOW!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I'm with Flatband, I couldn't believe you did it with that wind. Awesome shooting.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks Mr Brooks, MakoPat & Buckskin Dave :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

